# 10F Spindle morse taper



## Gene (Mar 20, 2014)

In an exploded view that I have, it indicates the spindle is a #2 taper. Somewhere I got the impression it was a # 3. Which is it? I have no way of measuring at the present time. Thanks, Gene


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 20, 2014)

The spindle is #3, the tailstock is #2. The 6" is 2 and 1, I believe.
Pierre


----------



## Mondo (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with pdentrem.  Atlas and Craftsman 10" and 12" lathes all have 3MT spindle, 2MT tailstock ram.  Same make 6" lathes are 2MT and 1MT respectively, at least as far as any info I have seen so far.

Gene:  I'd sure like to see that exploded view that indicated the 10F spindle is #2 morse.  Can you post a copy here?


----------



## Gene (Mar 20, 2014)

I will try. I have not used any attachments yet so I hope I have luck in doing so.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 20, 2014)

That is an 2mt dead center and a 2mt to 3mt adaptor.The spindle is 3mt and the tail stock is 2mt.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 20, 2014)

9-88 center is MT2 and 9-138 is the adapter sleeve for the headstock MT3 for the 9-88 to properly fit in the spindle. Note that the adapter sleeve is not shown with the center that is shown for the tailstock.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 27, 2014)

Gene,

For whatever reason, since about 1932 all Atlas built lathes except for the several 6" models have shipped with two 2MT dead centers and a 3MT by 2MT adapter for the spindle.  That is (as Pierre pointed out with part numbers) what's shown on the illustrated parts list that you have.  It would perhaps been clearer had the 2MT center been to the right of the adapter rather than below it.  

Robert D


----------

